# Dayhike Tues 9/28 or Fri 10/1 White Mtns



## skimom (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone up for a day hike this week?  I'm thinking about heading up Tues or Fri ..... or both


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 27, 2004)

Ghostdog and I can join you tomorrow but can't Friday as we have a big traverse in the Mahoosus for this weekend.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 27, 2004)

Oooh - have a *great* time in the Mahoosucs! I'm so JEALOUS!!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 27, 2004)

Look at the big smile on your face Michael! One would think you just bagged #48!   Wish I could have been at the summit with you and at the Woodstock Inn. Congratulations, well done!

Ghostdog finished her 48th during our Wildcats-Carters-Moriah traverse Saturday and Sunday.

Skimom we didn't mean to appear to highjack this thread. Still hiking tomorrow maybe a short one (under 10 mi) on Friday.


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2004)

*Hiking Saturday??*

  I was thinking of a 4K in Vermont or Old Speck in Maine this Saturday......  I don't think today looks like a good hike day, raining like crazy here in MA.  Then again it is probably sunny up north!

Tony


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 28, 2004)

It's cloudy here in the Northern Whites with a 30% chance of showers. Hike was cancelled. A good day to rest from a 19 mile weekend with some tired legs.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Sep 28, 2004)

Have fun in the Mahoosucs!
I did them 10 days ago. MY friend and I carried full packs plus a gallon of beer  :beer:  and 7 pounds of fresh veggies. We wanted to qualify for the crazy hiker award     I was ready to throw a few tomatoes out of my pack along the way. It took us 8 hours from Spec Pond to Full Goose shelter. that whole 32 mile section is stunning! Have a great time.

Accept if for what it is and have fun with it    

And to stay on topic:

I may be looking for a hike on friday if the weather holds. LMK what you've got planned.


----------



## skimom (Sep 29, 2004)

*hike on friday ??*

Something small ..... 5 hours if we start at 8a.m., i have to be back in town by 3pm 

any ideas?


----------

